

Markov's Heart of Darkness - KC8ZKF
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3277

======
zwieback
Not sure if paragraph length distribution is correlated to anything
interesting but the discussion with JL in the comments is entertaining.

